# First Agility Trial of the Year!



## And (Apr 5, 2010)

Belle and I went down to Spring Grove, IL this weekend in the cold and snow for our first CPE trial of the year.

We ended up with a perfect weekend and a new title! Belle Q'd 10 out of 10 runs: 2 Standards, 2 Snooker, 2 Wildcard, Jackpot, Jumpers, Colors, and Fullhouse. This is our first time since we started CPE a few months ago that we had a perfect weekend! Not all of the runs were 'perfect' but Belle managed to Q in them all!

Belle also finished Level 3 in CPE to get our *CL3* title! Now, we are in Level 4 and Level 5 in all classes!

We may be doing a 1-day trial next weekend, otherwise we will be doing a CPE and a TDAA trial in February!

Belle was a little out of shape from the winter, but she did run pretty fast placing 1st or 2nd all weekend. Knocked 4 bars, which isn't TOO bad for us, and she hit her contacts. Overall, I'm impressed and excited for the year to come!

_Only_ 51 more Q's til our C-ATCH (more then half way there! ), and 9 more Q's til our TACH in TDAA. Maybe we could get ONE of them this year?! 

Here is a picture of Belle with her Ribbons from the weekend:


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Congratulations, that is just great. Looking forward to our first trial this year at the end of Feb. There will still be lots of snow but it is at an indoor arena. Just hope it is heated.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Look at all that bling!! Congratulations!


----------



## And (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks! 

@Kyllobernese - You will have to let us know how you guys do!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I expect Remmy to be really wild as we have not done any Agility at all since November trial. There is not anywhere we can train in the winter so usually I do not start to trial till later in the summer. I entered Kiska in a Standard run although she does not do the weaves or A-frame but she will get some practice over the other equipment, I will just bypass those two pieces of equipment for now. There is just one Jumper class so it gives her a little more to do. Not the best way to train but you have to work with what you have and my two dogs and I enjoy the Agility so much, it will be fun.


----------

